# It's finally time!



## wolfboi823 (May 11, 2021)

Well ladies and gentlemen, the squirrel opener for NC is in the AM. I'm all packed up, got the next two days off, and got a whole national forest full of bushy tails, (hopefully) hogs, and coyotes to go at like I'm a teenager again. Anybody been doing any hunting lately? Slingshot style or not. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

still a bit early for squirrels here in TX,let them eat some more pecans and fatten up a bit,about all i hunt anymore,rabbits sometimes and feral pigeons,too old and slow to go after the feral hogs anymore,lol


----------



## wolfboi823 (May 11, 2021)

skarrd said:


> still a bit early for squirrels here in TX,let them eat some more pecans and fatten up a bit,about all i hunt anymore,rabbits sometimes and feral pigeons,too old and slow to go after the feral hogs anymore,lol


Well, sometimes you get lucky in that regard. Heck, in this national forest, in my county even, there was a son and his father doing a drive. The dad was a bit older and couldn't handle the mountains anymore, so he was a setter. The kid pushed a right ol' hogzilla on him. He put 1 .25-06 in it's bread box and the rest is history. But that's if you even want to. I know sometimes those days just get behind you. Here's the article Father, Son Bring Down Huge Boar - Brevard NC

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

that is definatley a BIG hog,biggest ive seen around here was probably 250-300 pounds,he was gotten by a professional they do tear up a bunch of land when they pass thru though,hit one of there ruts on a 4-wheeler about flipped,lol


----------



## wolfboi823 (May 11, 2021)

skarrd said:


> that is definatley a BIG hog,biggest ive seen around here was probably 250-300 pounds,he was gotten by a professional they do tear up a bunch of land when they pass thru though,hit one of there ruts on a 4-wheeler about flipped,lol


That's scary. I flipped a 4 wheeler once in my life and got lucky just to have lost a boot lol. From what I understand they're a menace to the land and farms of the areas they infest. We don't have much in density, and when they're seen they get killed. So we've managed to keep our numbers low. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

they are a an infestation around here,the ranchers and farmers pay to have professionals trap and kill them,and the state has folks that hunt themdown close to the highways,cause they will run in front of moving vehicles for no reason,,,,,the four wheelers are a lot of fun,just gotta be careful,is careful even a real word in the man dictionary???? lol


----------



## wolfboi823 (May 11, 2021)

Quick update: I saw lots of tree rats. Didn't get many stellar shots with the .22. I did connect on one but this Old Growth forest is not to be trifled with. I grid searched for an hour and a half but no luck. If I'd of used a shotgun like I did as a youth I'd be fine. But the wife got me the .22 and I want to give it a tree rat baptism. Early season rifle hunting is definitely for the patient. Figured I could have had 1 or 2 of them. I did take a spill over a wire fence that skinned me pretty good. So I'm sore, a little disappointed I lost that one, but I'm glad to have been in it today. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I would like to go out in the woods, just don't have a lot of access to the wild. Careful with those falls, if you are much like me, I don't bounce back up as fast as I used-to lol


----------



## wolfboi823 (May 11, 2021)

raventree78 said:


> I would like to go out in the woods, just don't have a lot of access to the wild. Careful with those falls, if you are much like me, I don't bounce back up as fast as I used-to lol


I think I got a couple more years of stupid fast healing, I just busted my mid 20s, BUT I still will be careful lol I hate scrapes and cuts and such. My little one has an uncanny knack for accidentally knocking around your scrapes, bruises, and cuts. It's almost super natural lol 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfboi823 (May 11, 2021)

Got 'er done ladies and germs. About 60 ish yards out of a tree, dropped 'im like a bad habit.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------

